# HELP, Need your opinion....lemans or gto ?



## 55gasser (Nov 10, 2011)

hey guys i need your opinion (please),

i just got a pretty nice 65 lemans 2 door hardtop, 4 spd, consoul with A/C,

im fixing to repaint it back the original blue mist slate,

my question is, since im gonna strip it down to paint it & it having the 
1 hardtop
2 A/C
3 4 spd and consoul

should i go ahead and cloan it a gto ? i can get all the emblems for about 300 bucks, and im a body man,

or would u go back with the lemans ???

i had one buddy tell me there are more 65 gto`s today then there were in 65 lol,

what would u do ? 
thanks for your time and opinion.: confused


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

That's your choice, depends on what your going to do with the car. A nice 4 speed LeMans is a great desirable car, especially with A/C. If you want to enter it in shows, I'd leave it a LeMans. If you just want to cruise around in it as a toy or race it I'd go with the GTO. The GTO will turn a lot of heads, but your friends right, so many have been cloned (including mine) there are probably fewer of them than GTO's today.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It's up to you really.........personally if it is a LeMans, I would leave it one. Either way "make it nice"...you have a HUGE advantage, being a Body man! Congrats, Eric:cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

LeMans are cool in there own right and probably rarer than the GTO nowadays. I'd leave it but that's just me.

You'll just have to explain to everyone that asks that it's a "clone"......forever.

Bolt ons are the same for the two cars, just build you a sleeper like Instigator. With his 455, he does'nt play second fiddle to any GTO's IMO.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

No matter what you do... It will always be a lemans. It's your money but you'll park next to many more gto's than you will lemans'.


----------



## 55gasser (Nov 10, 2011)

Well you guys are right, i think im gonna leave it a lemans, thanks for your opinions,
i do have 1 more question, 

isnt it true that on a 65 u cant tell if its not a real gto by the vin # ???


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

ALKYGTO said:


> just build you a sleeper like Instigator. With his 455, he does'nt play second fiddle to any GTO's IMO.


Well i guess you know my vote......:rofl:, Thanks Alky, high praise coming from someone with a blown goat. Went through the same dilema with mine. I say if its intact leave it a LeMans, if you need to tear it down to the frame and do a lot of metal work put the tailpanel in and make it a GTO. Dont forget Tailpanel and lights (6-800), Grilles (400), Hood (600)

And also 55, no true pontiac fan looks down their nose at a Tempest/LeMans. Your correct, until 66' the GTO was just an option on them but PHS will confirm whether it was a GTO or not. The ranks of LeMans/Tempest are growing stronger here day by day....lately the newbies with Lemans/Tempest are around the same as those with true GTO's.Also you have a bit more latitude for custom touches because you do not have to worry about #'s matching and altering a "GTO" from original.....Welcome to the reservation...:cheers

heres my 326....



1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Keep it a LeMans. Much less common than a GTO these days, and it's a 4 speed at that. One of the first, really nice Pontiacs I knew as a kid was a red '65 LeMans convertible with a parchment interior....and a 4 speed with console and gauges. I still remember the checkered flag 326 emblems....too cool. Just another GTO clone is not interesting to me at all. A 4 speed Lemans is, though. Oh yeah...almost forgot: Keep it Blue Mist Slate!!!


----------



## 66 Tiger (Nov 18, 2009)

Keep it a Lemans. In my eyes the GTO, Lemans and Tempest are all nice cars.I see way more GTO's (or clones) than I see Lemans and tempests are even more rare. Put a big motor in it and you won't be disappointed. Enjoy.


----------



## 55gasser (Nov 10, 2011)

Well guys,

'I made up my mind, im gonna keep it a Lemans, put the gto hood on it (it came with the car) and paint it back bluemist slate,

by the way INSTG8TER ....... i LOVE your plates...lol nice touch.

thanks for all your help,

55 gasser :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks...., good choice. Always get two comments at shows "whats a Tempest?" or the line from "My cousin Vinny" .......its not a first thread until you post up some pics....arty:

and Bluemist Slate is a great color!!


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

I would clone your lemans into a tempest after seeing Instigater's ride.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Probably? There IS more GTO's or clones than Lemans/Tempests combined, imo. 

This thread has definatly made up my mind what I'll do with mine. Though most people I've come across call my car a GTO anyways despite Lemans badges all over it! :lol:



NEEDLEZ said:


> I would clone your lemans into a tempest after seeing Instigater's ride.


Now thats a new one, lol. His car is really nice though. Wish my 326 was so beastly... :lol:


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

I would keep it a Lemans. That's what I am going to do I to have a 65 Lemans bluemist slate (needs to be repainted) 455 and a th400. But still rocking the 326 badge. I to have a gto hood that I am thinking about keeping and using just cuz I like it so much but I have 2 Lemans hoods aswell. 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide App


----------



## 67Gold (May 1, 2011)

Hi, only my second post but I have to say, go Lemans. As previously mentioned you don't have to keep it all original to preserve the perceived value of a GTO, you can make modifications to suit your taste. Mine has aftermarket exhaust, a GTO hood, and even has a *gasp* Chevy 454 in it.


----------



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

well i've owned both [ check out how fast do you think i was really going ] and when i drove the lemans i was always getting my but kicked in races, no matter what i did to the 350 [4bbl intake cam tranny rearend ] didnt matter always getting beat. now i realize that 350 2bbl block was a dog less then 200 horses. if was you i'd stick with the lemans badging but put a sleeper motor in it so you dont get your ass kicked like i did


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Friggin sweet flames ya had there Harp. Those should have put ya a horse or two over 200 in my opinion.


----------

